# lines or dots



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

<P><P>I do like my nail spoter</P></P>


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lines! Thats how I perfect level 4 finish should look. All lines as straight as possible, finished with a number 5 knife. Inside angles/screws with a 5" finish, joints and cornerbeads 12" finish. Butt joints 24" - 34"


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

plus lines on the screws make it easier to sand, only up and down, don't have to sand left to right or vice versa to get the top and bottom of the dots. Plus it looks cleaner!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lines or dots?? :blink:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

joepro0000 said:


> plus lines on the screws make it easier to sand, only up and down, don't have to sand left to right or vice versa to get the top and bottom of the dots. Plus it looks cleaner!


 
It looks neat and clean but is it me or does it look like that sanding day will never end.:blink:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok I got to ask,, wtf is sanding day? I mean maybe because most of you guys are auto tool guys or maybe I am just missing something. I hand finish and swear to god if it takes me more than an hour to sand a job that is a lot, I'm not being a wise guy or a smart ass but I work with a lot of tapers in fact we have 17 in my family and I have never worked a job where we spend a day or half a day sanding ever.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

fenez said:


> Ok I got to ask,, wtf is sanding day? I mean maybe because most of you guys are auto tool guys or maybe I am just missing something. I hand finish and swear to god if it takes me more than an hour to sand a job that is a lot, I'm not being a wise guy or a smart ass but I work with a lot of tapers in fact we have 17 in my family and I have never worked a job where we spend a day or half a day sanding ever.


You guys must finish houses with no Windows or lights :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> Ok I got to ask,, wtf is sanding day? I mean maybe because most of you guys are auto tool guys or maybe I am just missing something. I hand finish and swear to god if it takes me more than an hour to sand a job that is a lot, I'm not being a wise guy or a smart ass but I work with a lot of tapers in fact we have 17 in my family and I have never worked a job where we spend a day or half a day sanding ever.


 most of your sanding is angles ..Right?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We used to get away with alot less sanding but thats in the past. Now it gets_ completely sanded._ Go ahead, shine a light anywhere, it's all good.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

This NY brother, there is no texture ever on anything it doesn't exist here, I won't start a pissing contest with you but the fact still remains that on any job I've ever been on (if you would like I can list them) I have never spent a day sanding. Just to be clear I have worked on jobs with 2 men and jobs with 60 to 70 tapers and have never seen a sanding day.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> You guys must finish houses with no Windows or lights :whistling2:


 It can be done.$$$


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

The only thing I can figure is that we sand before we finish. Fine sanding at the end doesn't even take a few minutes a room.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fenez said:


> swear to god if it takes me more than an hour to sand a job that is a lot,


How many sq ft in an hour? Like 12000?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll say , if it's a house about 150 boards.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> I'll say , if it's a house about 150 boards.


 :surrender::surrender:4 hours of sanding!:yes: SPONGE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The sheep chit is too deep in this thread, even the sheep have got their boots on:yes:

would love to see some pics of your work fenez:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok I'll take some pics tomorrow, I'm doing a small basement in seaford NY. You can also visit my work in, 35 and 36 floor in the empire state building, rockafeller center NBC offices, the vanderbuilt estate museum in center port NY, the Brooklyn museum ( no sanding allowed of any kind in the museums btw). The dorms for juliard in Lincoln center. 2 floors for the ex govenor of NY Mario Cuomo which you cannot see because they were in the trade center which unfortunately no longer stands.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fenez said:


> Ok I'll take some pics tomorrow, I'm doing a small basement in seaford NY. You can also visit my work in, 35 and 36 floor in the empire state building, rockafeller center NBC offices, the vanderbuilt estate museum in center port NY, the Brooklyn museum ( no sanding allowed of any kind in the museums btw). The dorms for juliard in Lincoln center. 2 floors for the ex govenor of NY Mario Cuomo which you cannot see because they were in the trade center which unfortunately no longer stands.


ya know fenez some people can sand better and faster than others, the thing I seen you write one day is 500 watt light is over kill, well I have some picky dwc's, you also argued me down on ya need a level 5 for oil, please refer to 500 watts cause if your going 100 200 it aint enough, if you start with 300....

I sand with min 300 in the dark with a clear bulb, Fandango flash Free oil painting....


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

If you want to be technical, if you want to wash the walls in critical light then they should be skimmed, saves time and arguments, that's the rule from every drywall manufacterer, if you want absolute perfection you have to pay for it period. Why on earth would you take up your valuable time walking a job over and over with a dwc with 500 watt light when its not going to be the finish lighting anyway? Here in NY any job that requires you to inspect every inch with a halogen light requires a skim.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

fenez said:


> If you want to be technical, if you want to wash the walls in critical light then they should be skimmed, saves time and arguments, that's the rule from every drywall manufacterer, if you want absolute perfection you have to pay for it period. Why on earth would you take up your valuable time walking a job over and over with a dwc with 500 watt light when its not going to be the finish lighting anyway? Here in NY any job that requires you to inspect every inch with a halogen light requires a skim.


well here in ont the DWC and the GC check houses with led flashlights right up the angles so your couple min the sand a room might turn into 20. I worked commercial work it's a totally different beast we're talking about. Commercial work you can trowel the life out of the walls if you want make it shine like glass, and you know you probally woulden't even have to sand it. The majority of us are talking houses. When i talk about sanding day i mean the day when i'm sanding, not gee i think i'll take all day to sand this house because i love sanding, ecspecially the part when i'm picking hardened dust out of my eyeballs :blink:.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey look if you guys want to give your time and money away that's fine with me, it's pretty simple if you critically light a wall you should be paid to skim that wall, in NY every taper follows all manufacturers specifications no matter what any GC says, they want everything ready for eggshell and semigloss then they have to pay for that privilege. Why on earth do you think level 5 exists? I work houses constantly and they get the same treatment. I mean absolutely no disrespect to any when I say... Stop giving your time away... You want the walls washed in light then they get skimmed. I'm not going to go over every square inch with a light when I could skim it and guarentee no problems like it supposed to be.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> well here in ont the DWC and the GC check houses with led flashlights right up the angles so your couple min the sand a room might turn into 20. I worked commercial work it's a totally different beast we're talking about. Commercial work you can trowel the life out of the walls if you want make it shine like glass, and you know you probally woulden't even have to sand it. The majority of us are talking houses. When i talk about sanding day i mean the day when i'm sanding, not gee i think i'll take all day to sand this house because i love sanding, ecspecially the part when i'm picking hardened dust out of my eyeballs .


Half to agree with DLS (dan)

There's two different worlds were talking about. commercial and shacks. I have played in both worlds too. Gets confusing up here in Canuck Land, but here in Ontario, most things are all Union now. But there's what I call the Union, and then The Union Union as I call it.

The Union Union is all hour work, head counts on the job, foreman's telling you what your going to do for the day, all hand work, and b1tch b1tch b1tch

The union is sub-contract work (piece work)....... shacks

But here's a little story that shows a difference between the two:yes:

I was doing a boston pizza, had a tape and a coat on my walls, Painter comes in and starts painting my walls, I'm like WTF are you $%^&**&^$ doing, I'm not done yet. He just looks at me and says "you must not be Union taper, they tell me to paint this wall, I paint" then after a long Silence (b/c I had the look to kill) he goes "don't worry, I will help you fix tomorrow " and he did too:blink:

Another quick one

Same job, different store

One drywall company had the contract to do the inside exterior walls, well another had the contract to do all the Interior walls. So when ever a interior wall met a exterior wall, no one would ever tape the internal angles:blink: The two companies would fight over who would half to do them...... So guess who ran around with his zook and did them all:thumbup:....... And guess how many so called brothers/tapers wanted to kill me that day

I believe you fenez, were just talking two different worlds


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> in NY every taper follows all manufacturers specifications no matter what any GC says, they want everything ready for eggshell and semigloss then they have to pay for that privilege.


I can't find a pic of sheep wearing hip waders, Now the chit is getting really deep:yes:

a privilege to pay you eh'

Most commercial jobs,it's the foreman who bosses you around all day, and is telling you what specs the blue prints spell out, that the architect wrote down (detail sheet). Things will specify what level of finish to be done , materials to be used, type of paint and so on. Plus a lot of those jobs are time and Material. It's about who's has the big bucks to meet the tenders.

95% of houses are cookie cutters. You can have two builders on the same street, build the same house, but if one is $5,000 less in money, guess which one sells. The builder with the more expensive house can't go,,,, yeah but, fenez did a level 5 on my house so.....

Million dollar houses are the exception, they may be willing to pay the bigger bucks, but it will still be contract work, rarely ever T&M.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I unstand exactly what your saying 2 buck. I haven't worked union in over 10 years. I mostly do residential, my point is that there are standards and why would you not want to follow them? When a GC or dwc takes a light and shines it on a wall that is how they get you spend time doingnsomethingnthat you should be paid to do, just because they don't want to pay for the skim doesn't mean that you should be expected to give them all that extra time for free, walls that get lit up critically are to be skimmed as per manufactures specifications, just because you can walk around with a light and sand and touch up to your hearts content doesn't mean you should. I have a simple business model.... You pay me for everything, just like in any other business.. When you walk into a Mercedes dealership you do not expect to pay for a hyundai. What's happening where you guys live happened here about 20 years ago, it will stop when it becomes impossible to make money, the GC or dwc has no right to ask you to give him something that he should be paying for.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Here in NY... You want halogen it gets skimmed as per manufactures specs. If tomorrow your GC decides everything gets semi gloss that means you have to just work them walls until he says they are good.. It's not supposed to be subjective it's supposed follow some kind of standard, you make it sound like you are at their whimsy


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> I unstand exactly what your saying 2 buck. I haven't worked union in over 10 years. I mostly do residential, my point is that there are standards and why would you not want to follow them? When a GC or dwc takes a light and shines it on a wall that is how they get you spend time doingnsomethingnthat you should be paid to do, just because they don't want to pay for the skim doesn't mean that you should be expected to give them all that extra time for free, walls that get lit up critically are to be skimmed as per manufactures specifications, just because you can walk around with a light and sand and touch up to your hearts content doesn't mean you should. I have a simple business model.... You pay me for everything, just like in any other business.. When you walk into a Mercedes dealership you do not expect to pay for a hyundai. What's happening where you guys live happened here about 20 years ago, it will stop when it becomes impossible to make money, the GC or dwc has no right to ask you to give him something that he should be paying for.


Now I agree with you:thumbsup: and it is getting that way up here

In some ways, it's not just the GC, it's the painters too

I even say to some builders too " you want the Red Porsche, you got to pay for it" and the DWC is like "don't say that "!!!

But actually our way of fighting back up here was to go Union, with the shacks. But their not getting better fast enough. Probably when I retire , 2bjr will be making the big bucks.... Maybe he will let me live in his fancy new home he buys:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> Here in NY... You want halogen it gets skimmed as per manufactures specs. If tomorrow your GC decides everything gets semi gloss that means you have to just work them walls until he says they are good.. It's not supposed to be subjective it's supposed follow some kind of standard, you make it sound like you are at their whimsy


We are at their whim up here

Had a job few months back, DWC sends me back to a house where builder was complaining. builder shines a 500 watt down the wall (not at it) and I'm like









But I was like "looks good to me",,,,, but he starts pointing at teeny weeny marks on the wall, and nicks and dings, and just strange stuff showing through the rock . he's going,"unacceptable, I do high end homes."

Then I begin to notice, the walls are super smooth, smoother than a paint job on a car. So I ask what they primed with, turns out their paint was in the closet.

They used Benjamen MOORE flat smooth finish paint, with 2 gallons of their brown wall colour mixed in, a paint sprayer to apply, and what appeared to be a 5 mil roller...... BUT !!!!! the closets were white, painted with primer and a bushy roller. So I started shinning the halogen down the walls now, showing him the difference

(I should also note, this was being sent back after they trimmed the house, sprayed the KD, and installed the tiles)

So guess what, I got to educate a builder that day, still work for a DWC that's stuck in the 1980's, but lose pay........ We are at their whim:furious:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I understand about "not sanding", as in after your done finishing you don't sand much? Around here, perfection is demanded. We provide materials, labor, and 2 point-ups to acheive this. We are the ones shining a 500w halogen along the walls to touch up any slight imperfection. And if you think you can level 5 a house as fast as we can touch it up you are mistaken. a 400 board house we can point-up in less then 2 hours.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fenez said:


> Hey look if you guys want to give your time and money away that's fine with me.


fenez, I must admit, I'm a little envious. I'd like to save time and make more money, but a 1hr sand job over here will get you alot of time off. All the walls are critical, it doesn't matter how good the finish is, it must be sanded. We even light up the closets to sand them too. We're supposed to return and sand any touch-up.:blink:
All I have to say is ...good for you! I'm glad someone's making more money.:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I sand just a lillle on every coat...then spray water with my paint sprayer and wipe it of with lambswool on a paint pole ...just the nails. this job works great with two people becouse you need to move fast


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

and its not hard to do jods with out sanding if needed we all do it when we need too !!!


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

A little extra hand work after every coat cuts sanding day down to a minimum.I spend time mostly on angles.
I tell GCs if you cant see it 6ft away with natural light it isnt there.Most GCs around here are cheap and construction is slow.
Like another poster responded if you want a porche pay for a porche.They expect a level 5 finish for level 4 $$...bite me.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Just stopped for coffee and took a look over hear to see what was going on... I never said I don't sand or touch up.. I just never considered any day sanding day, its usually minimal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> Just stopped for coffee and took a look over hear to see what was going on... I never said I don't sand or touch up.. I just never considered any day sanding day, its usually minimal.


Sand day is just a different word for pay day
How do you insert whistling smile with phone app


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> fenez, I must admit, I'm a little envious. I'd like to save time and make more money, but a 1hr sand job over here will get you alot of time off. All the walls are critical, it doesn't matter how good the finish is, it must be sanded. We even light up the closets to sand them too. We're supposed to return and sand any touch-up.:blink:
> All I have to say is ...good for you! I'm glad someone's making more money.:thumbup:


I totally agree with P.A i even sand and check out behind closets here the bad tapers get raped by the DWC check outs. They are only permitted to do basements, garages and townhouses. Only the half decent to good tapers do houses. Less sanding first guy to get let go and last guy hired lol. With the houses being so damn fussy and detail coming out of our  . Actually i have to sand tomorrow 11,600 sq ft by myself anybody wanna help and i know it will take me 6 maybe 7 hours depends how i feel.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Level 4 sucks:furious: Its a recipe for failure most times. They want it smooth but dont want to pay for smooth:blink:. Im glad I dont have to deal with it that much. All houses here get texture unless its plastered or Level 5 modern style homes. Level 4 is strip mall/ un rented or lease space around here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Level 4 sucks:furious: Its a recipe for failure most times. They want it smooth but dont want to pay for smooth:blink:. Im glad I dont have to deal with it that much. All houses here get texture unless its plastered or Level 5 modern style homes. Level 4 is strip mall/ un rented or lease space around here.


WTF:blink:

Are all your houses full of critical lighting and finished with high or semi gloss paint or something ????????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> WTF:blink:
> 
> Are all your houses full of critical lighting and finished with high or semi gloss paint or something ????????


 Naw ...he just textures everything!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ya know fenez some people can sand better and faster than others, the thing I seen you write one day is 500 watt light is over kill, well I have some picky dwc's, you also argued me down on ya need a level 5 for oil, please refer to 500 watts cause if your going 100 200 it aint enough, if you start with 300....
> 
> I sand with min 300 in the dark with a clear bulb, Fandango flash Free oil painting....


 Bazooka-Joe "faster than a nite-mare"!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Bptaper said it right..natural light is what you are supposed to use, the use of a halogen is simply a dwc or GC trying to make you do more than you are supposed to do fo free, when semi gloss makes a come back and they tell you no level 5 but it better look perfect you will understand what I am saying.. Stop giving your work away for free.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

BPTaper said:


> I tell GCs if you cant see it 6ft away with natural light it isnt there.


Last time I ran into this - some other taper's work on a commercial job, that I was sent in to try and make better, so an architect would pass it - I believe it was told to the architect that the standard was 1 meter/39" away, with natural light. If you can't see it that way, it isn't there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> Bptaper said it right..natural light is what you are supposed to use, the use of a halogen is simply a dwc or GC trying to make you do more than you are supposed to do fo free, when semi gloss makes a come back and they tell you no level 5 but it better look perfect you will understand what I am saying.. Stop giving your work away for free.


I believe the standard word is what Illumination a wall shall receive. Weather it be Gods evil little flash light in the sky (natural light) or mans attempt at gods evil flash light (artificial lighting).

So yes a wall that comes under direct light during the day, what some call a sunshine wall, may need special attention. Then lets not forget what the same wall may look like at night time, with some shell lighting shining up it:yes:

But I get what your saying, should we really half to go into a closet, that has no lights in it, and is away from direct sun light, and check it with a 300 watt light,,,,, no we shouldn't.

But it's the other clowns that do, like builders, contractors, painters, and home owners........ I remember back in the day...... oh I better shut up:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck your funny


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> WTF:blink:
> 
> Are all your houses full of critical lighting and finished with high or semi gloss paint or something ????????


 The houses I do have critical lighting to say the least Most all dwc,s around here texture their work whether its res. or comm. Hand tex or spray. On rare occasion they want a level 5 ( modern houses with whole side of house glass) and they pay. Houses here dont get level 4,, from specs. to customs , they most all get a hand tex:yes:. I still am not clear on whether you guys in Canada paint your walls and ceilings:blink: or just walls and some ceilings:blink:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

But it's the other clowns that do, like builders, contractors, painters, and home owners........ I remember back in the day...... oh I better shut up:whistling2:[/QUOTE]. 
I'm not saying that I just do what I want and screw the customer, what I do is before I sell a job I explain after walking through what should be done, if there are sconces or wall washer I tell them it need s to be skimmed, if they want shiny paint it needs to be skimmed.. Most appreciate the honesty. I give every customer including GC a touch up after its primed if they want it which every painter likes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> The houses I do have critical lighting to say the least Most all dwc,s around here texture their work whether its res. or comm. Hand tex or spray. On rare occasion they want a level 5 ( modern houses with whole side of house glass) and they pay. Houses here dont get level 4,, from specs. to customs , they most all get a hand tex:yes:. I still am not clear on whether you guys in Canada paint your walls and ceilings:blink: or just walls and some ceilings


Up here in Canuck land Chris, at least in Ontario, My guesstament would be 80% of houses get smooth walls, and knock down on the ceilings or some type of stipple. The other 20% of houses are all smooth finish (walls and ceilings). Their smooth obsessed up here.

They never level 5 shacks here (unless certainteed drywall got used:whistling2 and most houses are painted with flat based paint. Sometimes the builders do complain about sun shine walls, and sometimes it can be debatable as to who is at error. Sure there's some bad tapers out there, but it's the same with painters too. IMO, I'm finding more and more painters not using a proper primer/sealer.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

fenez said:


> Ok I got to ask,, wtf is sanding day? I mean maybe because most of you guys are auto tool guys or maybe I am just missing something. I hand finish and swear to god if it takes me more than an hour to sand a job that is a lot, I'm not being a wise guy or a smart ass but I work with a lot of tapers in fact we have 17 in my family and I have never worked a job where we spend a day or half a day sanding ever.


Back in 2000 I worked on a church in Brooklyn. The other tapers on the job said they didn't sand their final coat. I had to leave early, so I never got to see their final product. They sure looked at us funny when we stated sanding our own work.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Most guys here sand before final then touch up or fine sand.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

fenez said:


> Most guys here sand before final then touch up or fine sand.


If I remember right they sanded good before their last coat, and then pulled it tight on their last. I'll never forget seeing those guys mix mud with a steel stud, because they didn't want to carry a drill, and paddle on the subway.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now I agree with you:thumbsup: and it is getting that way up here
> 
> In some ways, it's not just the GC, it's the painters too
> 
> ...



It's Freaking Cadillac man get it right and drop the half shyte it's have get the freaking spelling right


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> If I remember right they sanded good before their last coat, and then pulled it tight on their last. I'll never forget seeing those guys mix mud with a steel stud, because they didn't want to carry a drill, and paddle on the subway.:yes:


That's exactly right


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> That's exactly right










, so what your saying then, is instead of having a sanding day, your having a sanding"every"day !!!!:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fenez said:


> Stop giving your work away for free.


Well when the end result of under sanding is sitting.... You sand.
It's more like staying in demand.
It's the new standard.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

We sand before finish coat and fine sand if needed. That's the norm here.. We hand tape, its different all together than auto tools, auto tools and boxes tend to leave a slight ridge where hand work doesn't leave much of a ridge at all when you finish.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Pa rocker I understand completely what you mean. It just rubs me the wrong way when customer 
Tries to get more than they pay for and the problem with giving in to it is that once you do it, it becomes the norm, could you imagine if you called the Dwc for every overcut or bad screw. They would lose their mind. Yet those are the same guys that tell you that they want perfection.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to disagree with you Fenez, but if the tools are set up right they leave a better finish than by hand.
I was a hand finisher for years and used to think the same as you, but I was wrong.:yes:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh they leave a beautiful finish that is absolutely true.. But they leave a slight ridge, at least just a bit more than by hand.. Which leaves less Sanding.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just to get anything from getting in the box tools ...you need to sand it ...it dont take long


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> We sand before finish coat and fine sand if needed. That's the norm here.. We hand tape, its different all together than auto tools, auto tools and boxes tend to leave a slight ridge where hand work doesn't leave much of a ridge at all when you finish.


I'm new at the boxes., but Gaz is right .. If there set right theres little edge to sand. 
I have been finishing drywall for 28 years.
I have yet to see ,or yet to be able to run a seam as true ,and clean as a box. No ripples no trash .. They gotta be set just right tho! That.. I'm still learning :whistling2:,,Perfect framing and a good recess is a must when running the box [ I see nether ever..never!]
,,BUT ...the pic I posted here is of a very well framed home . The board has a good true recess[gold bond] 
When everything works in my favor ..So do the boxes.


After the block coat fenez ...I also sand before the skim. PA I got that 10 box working sweet!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Moore, that is some very nice there. Looks like the board is glued, man I wish they would do that here, it's so much cleaner plus less screws to do


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Moore, do you finish with a 12 or wider?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> Hey Moore, do you finish with a 12 or wider?


 12.:yes:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Here the painters want 16, it's a fn pain but they give you a hard time about the 12, it ain't worth the argument, in manhattan it's even wider.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> Oh they leave a beautiful finish that is absolutely true.. But they leave a slight ridge, at least just a bit more than by hand.. Which leaves less Sanding.


We could argue hand vs machine all day, My bigger question would be,,,, whats faster, coating or sanding

Case in point

I will see some guys doing first coat on their bead, a simple up right eight foot bead. They will spend 10 minutes making it all look pretty, trying to get the edge all tight or not leave any lift marks. Their basically stroking it out, like it's a final coat. My attitude was what to hell for, just slap the mud to it, it's the 1st coat, it will be buried by the second coat, faster to clean it up by sanding.

Also I find some guys who tape, think their doing plaster.

I got to play with the veneer plasters a long time ago, and the one thing it taught me is, mud work requires sanding,,,,, period.

Veneer plaster helped aid me better in using a hawk and trowel, speed wise and in coating. But when you went back to the taping, you realized it's a system of coat, sand, coat, sand, coat, sand, NOT, coat, coat, coat, so..... It's faster to sand something out, than coat it out, weather coating by hand or machines:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> Here the painters want 16, it's a fn pain but they give you a hard time about the 12, it ain't worth the argument, in manhattan it's even wider.


 would this pass in Manhattan?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm new at the boxes., but Gaz is right .. If there set right theres little edge to sand.
> I have been finishing drywall for 28 years.
> I have yet to see ,or yet to be able to run a seam as true ,and clean as a box. No ripples no trash .. They gotta be set just right tho! That.. I'm still learning :whistling2:,,Perfect framing and a good recess is a must when running the box [ I see nether ever..never!]
> ,,BUT ...the pic I posted here is of a very well framed home . The board has a good true recess[gold bond]
> ...


Moore, your work is looking really sweet:thumbup:

Not saying your early work was bad,,,,, But if you put up a pic of your early work, when you did everything by hand, and compared it to your machine work you do now.

You should be putting up some before and after pics, like those diet pictures.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:thanks!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> would this pass in Manhattan?


You beat me to it well I was slowly typing

sorta

Pic one before,,,,, pic two,,,,, after:thumbup:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup Moore, they say the wider the better, I swear it's because it just takes longer and the union guys like what ever takes the longest.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

If one of you guys tell me how, I willpost a job I polished yesterday. Just to show you my work so you can see I'm not a complete a hole.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You beat me to it well I was slowly typing
> 
> sorta
> 
> Pic one before,,,,, pic two,,,,, after:thumbup:


 PIC 1 CERTAINTEED...PIC 2 GOLDBOND..:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> If one of you guys tell me how, I willpost a job I polished yesterday. Just to show you my work so you can see I'm not a complete a hole.


Looking foreword to that, and I don't think your being a A hole at all:thumbsup:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks 2buck.. Trying to figure out how to do it on an ipad


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fenez said:


> Thanks 2buck.. Trying to figure out how to do it on an ipad


Not sure if the ipad does the same as the samsung phones, but if it takes double pics of anything you take (one big pic, one small pic) the small pic will up load right away. if you have any trouble, pick on fr8train, or Moose boy for the "how too" they can tell you.

Mudslingr has been awol for awhile:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fenez said:


> Thanks 2buck.. Trying to figure out how to do it on an ipad


Shouldn't be too hard on an Ipad bro.
Are you familiar with how to post pictures on your desktop?
It's pretty much the same way.
Let me know if you need further assistance.



2buckcanuck said:


> Not sure if the ipad does the same as the samsung phones, but if it takes double pics of anything you take (one big pic, one small pic) the small pic will up load right away. if you have any trouble, pick on fr8train, or Moose boy for the "how too" they can tell you.
> 
> Mudslingr has been awol for awhile:blink:


Mudslingr has been absent for a little while.
Probably doing a fly in job or something.
All the best to him. He's a cool dude.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

moore said:


> PIC 1 CERTAINTEED...PIC 2 GOLDBOND..:whistling2:


Goldbond?? isn't that medicated powder lol for jock itch haha
http://thedanes.blogspot.ca/2007/07/this-weeks-challenge-slogans-for-gold.html:jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm new at the boxes., but Gaz is right .. If there set right theres little edge to sand.
> I have been finishing drywall for 28 years.
> I have yet to see ,or yet to be able to run a seam as true ,and clean as a box. No ripples no trash .. They gotta be set just right tho! That.. I'm still learning :whistling2:,,Perfect framing and a good recess is a must when running the box [ I see nether ever..never!]
> ,,BUT ...the pic I posted here is of a very well framed home . The board has a good true recess[gold bond]
> ...


very nice work Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> very nice work Moore:thumbsup:


 Thank you Chris! :yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i agree awesome work moore:yes: nice clean and cut


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If it looks flaut...Feels flaut... after knife check ..looks flaut ..It's flaut enough!!!

Since when did the painters become the authority on how wide a seam should be???:furious:


Here's one for ya!!! It was so hot today...I was sweating like a painter trying to read! :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> If it looks flaut...Feels flaut... after knife check ..looks flaut ..It's flaut enough!!!
> 
> Since when did the painters become the authority on how wide a seam should be???
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

